# There is Only War - Comic Strip - 'My Bad'



## Rob Sanders (May 21, 2014)

I've gone and done it again. THERE IS ONLY WAR - 'MY BAD' comic strip.
http://rob-sanders.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/there-is-only-war-comic-strip-short-my.html


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Awesome :biggrin:


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Well done.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

"Alan!" :laugh:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Tawa said:


> "Alan!" :laugh:


Nope, that's Steve.:grin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Nope, that's Steve.:grin:


*stares into the sky*

Oh yeah..... :blush:


----------

